# Impeller Mod Failure



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

I have a 30 year old Bolens B1026 snowblower that will be replaced with a new Honda HSS724CTD later this year, so I am just trying to gather info on what I may be doing wrong with my old one.

My Bolens never had a problem cleaning my double laneway no matter what type of snow was on it. The problem was what the plow left at the end of the laneway. It was dirty, icy, soft mess that my blower simply would not move. It would clog within seconds and eventually I had no choice but to push it with a scoop like a horse. It would almost kill me every time.

Then I heard about the impeller mod and decided that is what I need to do. I looked everywhere for some rubber mats and finally found one at a fitness store. It is one that you assemble to make whatever shape you need. It is 3/8" thick and I figured it would be perfect.

My 3 blade impeller is 1/4" away from the wall so I cut out a pattern from cardboard just to test fit then cut out 3 rubber pads. I screwed them in place and ran the machine to form them to the wall. So far all looked great. Now to wait for the plow.

Eventually the snow fell and the plow went by and the temps were ideal for a nice slushy mix at the end of the laneway. But no matter how much I tried, the slush would clog the chute and nothing would be thrown. I tried going slow, I tried going faster, I tried taking little strips at a time but no matter what I did it would still clog. So out came the scoop and me pretending to be a horse again.

In my opinion, it operated the same as before the mod was installed.

I hear everyone on this site saying how the mod changes the machine to throw anything. "It becomes a water pump" is what I hear a lot of.

So I guess either I get the type of slush that no one else in the world gets, or it is me. I am doing something wrong that just makes it not work.

Mind you, hopefully this next winter I will have my new Honda and I am looking forward to seeing what it will do with the stuff at the end of the laneway. But if it doesn't, I really don't know if I want to try the mod again seeing how it didn't work with the old Bolens.

I have attached pictures of the rubber mat as well as the front and back sides of the impeller.

Any advice that anyone can give me will be greatly appreciated.

Paul.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have never heard of an impeller mod not working better than before. I'm just guessing here but wondering if your auger belt is slipping under load?
Other than that I would make sure your fast RPM's are up to spec . Probably 3500--3800 rpms. I would also coat the inside of bucket and chute with Fluid Film or some other non stick spray.

Other gurus will come along ......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That impeller housing is pretty rusted, as well as the fins .... I would surely get those prepped and painted, or at least lube them up with some silicone or wax, or something slippery.

It also looks like you are missing the roll pins for the impeller.

Also check your bucket drive belt for slippage and the proper tension, as well as condition.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you checked the engine RPM with a tachometer or a sirometer? I also dont think the rubber material that you chose may not be stiff enough or durable enough to last long-term. Other folks have been using baling belt material, sidewall scraps from an old tire, rubber paddles from a single stage snowblower, etc etc. Basically any kind of reinforced rubber.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

The looks of the mat you are using is much too soft, it needs to be more like the side wall of a tire that would be on your car with cordage in it would be best.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd say engine RPMs are too low, slipping belt, missing auger pins.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Ok, so I am hearing that I have neglected this machine for far too long.
The amount of rust is causing the slush to stick to the inside.
The rubber paddles are too soft.
I don't hear any squealing of the belts but that is not to say they are not slipping.
I have no idea what the RPM's are or have anything to check it.
I didn't realize that the impeller pins were missing, but the fact that it is probably rusted to the shaft is what keeps it in place.

I guess this machine is on its last leg and I am going to pay much more attention to the operation of the new Honda so this never happens again.

Thank you all for your input and I promise now that I am retired that I will look after the Honda much better. I am sure that it will handle the slush very well right out of the box.
I can't wait till next winter to try it out, if the dealer can get one.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Pauljp said:


> I didn't realize that the impeller pins were missing, but the fact that it is probably rusted to the shaft is what keeps it in place.


Have you tried spinning the impeller on the shaft? - could be a quick answer for you.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

cpchriste said:


> Have you tried spinning the impeller on the shaft? - could be a quick answer for you.


Yeah I spin it all the time.
Since it has three paddles I don't want one to be pointing straight down because it will get frozen there with the snow, so I turn it so it looks like an upside down "Y" so it won't freeze in place.
Also I just turned them to take the pics above. It also blows about 40 feet when doing the regular laneway so I think it is just rusted in place.
Poor machine... it treated me well these past 30 years. Time to let it go and put it to rest.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya.


Pauljp said:


> Yeah I spin it all the time.
> Since it has three paddles I don't want one to be pointing straight down because it will get frozen there with the snow, so I turn it so it looks like an upside down "Y" so it won't freeze in place.
> Also I just turned them to take the pics above. It also blows about 40 feet when doing the regular laneway so I think it is just rusted in place.
> Poor machine... it treated me well these past 30 years. Time to let it go and put it to rest.


 I agree.........let it go. too much more work and not cost effective. 

you'll love the Honda. to keep the wet sticky stuff off use Fluid Film and make sure the blower is the same temp as outside. some owners have heated garages and take out blower and the cold snow sticks because of physics. If you have a heated garage acclimate the blower to outside before using.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> Ya.
> 
> I agree.........let it go. too much more work and not cost effective.
> 
> you'll love the Honda. to keep the wet sticky stuff off use Fluid Film and make sure the blower is the same temp as outside. some owners have heated garages and take out blower and the cold snow sticks because of physics. If you have a heated garage acclimate the blower to outside before using.


I just looked up Fluid Film and am pleased to say that we do have it available here in Canada. I have never heard of it but seems everyone loves it... good enough for me. I will get some and use it.
Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I know winter just ended but I am so looking forward to next winter to play with all these new toys.
As for my garage, it is not heated nor fully insulated so it is always below zero during the winter. Should be perfect.
I appreciate all your advise and I'm sure I will have many more questions along the way. I also just received my new Honda HRN216 lawn mower, so I will be posting lots of questions in that part of the forum.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Also...if you keep the machine in a garage above freezing...then take the machine out to move snow....its gonna stick to the machine 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

That material you are using will fail. I only use baling belt from now on as most stuff I tried at first failed, I have done over 35 mods on my blowers and for others. Never had it fail yet, the baling belt is like a stiff tire sidewall that has cords and that keep the failures down.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

In the pictures it doesnt look like that material is protruding out very far either.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Beanhead said:


> The looks of the mat you are using is much too soft, it needs to be more like the side wall of a tire that would be on your car with cordage in it would be best.


I agree. Those mats are extremely wimpy for an impeller mod. I used a mud flap from a semi I found on the road and that is just fine even after 3 winters. That quarter inch gap you have is large enough to require the mod however.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Check The RPMS, And Put New Belts On It.*


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Pauljp said:


> I also just received my new Honda HRN216 lawn mower, so I will be posting lots of questions in that part of the forum.


New blower, new mower. You’ve been busy shopping.  Which version of the HRN216 did you go for? IIRC there are about 4 of them.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

BullFrog said:


> New blower, new mower. You’ve been busy shopping.  Which version of the HRN216 did you go for? IIRC there are about 4 of them.


I just got the HRN216PKCA. My lawn is not very big so I don't need self propelled or anything. Besides, my old mower is 30 years old and even the smallest newest ones today are far better.
I picked it up over 3 weeks ago but we still have snow on the ground, and right now we are getting freezing rain. Still, I can't wait to fire it up. I imagine it is going to be a lot quieter than my old one.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Check belts and pins. But definitely use the slick sprays. If you have time get the rust out and slick paint in.
Otherwise use fluid spray, or silicon spray. Do the chute, the impeller, impeller cage, and the bucket and augers. Chute, impeller cage, impeller are 123.
It will help


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Where does everyone get their baler belt pieces for the impeller mod?
I looked up baler belts on Amazon and the prices start at $300+
I imagine there are those out there that are replacing them so it will be good to ask them if I could have their old one.
Is that what you guys do?
As you can see I am new at this.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I haven't bought any baler belting in two years, but I got it at Tractor Supply


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pauljp said:


> Where does everyone get their baler belt pieces for the impeller mod?
> I looked up baler belts on Amazon and the prices start at $300+
> I imagine there are those out there that are replacing them so it will be good to ask them if I could have their old one.
> Is that what you guys do?
> As you can see I am new at this.


A lot of people get them at a farm supply like Tractor Supply. (Cranman posted as i was typing)

If you go to an small engine repair shop and ask if they have any old single stage paddles going into the trash. They may give them to you and you can cut them up. they will provide the best longevity. I doubt you will need them on the Honda but it wont hurt. Good Luck.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

We have those type of stores here in Canada, but the prices start at $300 and up.
Are you really spending that much money and then cutting them up to do the mod?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Tractor Supply


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I'd wait and see if you actually need to do the mod. It's not something I've ever had to do to any of my blowers.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

There are many options out there.

You can buy the actual kit right off of eBay for about $30. It comes with all the hardware to mount them.

You can also buy something like this and cut it to size.









Amazon.com: Pro-Parts 302565ma 302565 Replacement Rubber Paddle Set for Craftsman Murray Snowblower : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Pro-Parts 302565ma 302565 Replacement Rubber Paddle Set for Craftsman Murray Snowblower : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Pauljp, where are you located?? If you near Kitchener Ontario, I could offer you some material.....


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Tractor Supply
> 
> View attachment 192681


Ah, perfect. So this is what I need to keep an eye out for.
I looked up on the farming websites here in Canada but don't see anything like this, but they must have it because they sell the belts.
I have all summer to find some and it will be a good reason to get out on the motorbike to tour and search for this.
Thanks again. This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

contender said:


> Pauljp, where are you located?? If you near Kitchener Ontario, I could offer you some material.....


Hey there @contender, I am in the Ottawa area just 2 minutes across the river in Quebec.
Thanks for the offer, I am just looking right now. I may not even need it with the new blower, but I wanted to be prepared just in case.
This is a great site, I am glad that I found it. I know I am asking lots of silly questions but I am new at this sort of thing even though I have been using a blower for over 30 years.
Now that I am retired, this is going to be another project for me.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

BullFrog said:


> I'd wait and see if you actually need to do the mod. It's not something I've ever had to do to any of my blowers.


Exactly my thinking. Even though it is a smaller machine than my old Bolen's, with the tracks, the shiny slick surfaces sprayed with Fluid Film, and the adjustable height it may now just crawl through the EOD (End of Driveway) so I may not even need to do the mod. But if I do, then at least I will be ready.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pauljp said:


> Where does everyone get their baler belt pieces for the impeller mod?
> I looked up baler belts on Amazon and the prices start at $300+
> I imagine there are those out there that are replacing them so it will be good to ask them if I could have their old one.
> Is that what you guys do?
> As you can see I am new at this.


I got mine online from Tractor Supply. 4 inch by 5 feet. I do a lot of kits so cost effective. A nice stiff mud flap will work also. Sometimes you can find them anywhere for free. Tire shop dumpsters, truck stops . I used them at first and they worked well but the baler belt is sturdier.

You may not even need a kit. If you use a non stick spray on instead of bucket and chute that may be good enough.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> I may not even need to do the mod. But if I do, then at least I will be ready.


Assuming you're talking about a Honda HSS, save yourself some effort and uncertainty and buy the HSS-specific impeller kit with all stainless hardware...








100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Paul, being you near Ottawa, you a stones throw from farming land, so there has to be farm machinery dealers around. Any one that services hay balers, are going to have old belts in the garbage.....as a brought up farm boy, I will guarantee that.....


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

contender said:


> Paul, being you near Ottawa, you a stones throw from farming land, so there has to be farm machinery dealers around. Any one that services hay balers, are going to have old belts in the garbage.....as a brought up farm boy, I will guarantee that.....


Exactly my thinking. I know a few people up in the country area. They are not farmers anymore but they certainly will point me in the right direction.
Thank you suggesting this. At least I have a good 6 months to find some before getting my new blower from Honda.
I am certainly hoping I won't even need to do the mod but I want to be prepared.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Have you given up on the old one?


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Have you given up on the old one?


Yeah I think so. I was going to work on it but it is over 30 years old and I never did any maintenance, even the belts are original.
It is all rusted, I couldn't take the wheels off and the chute is barely hanging on, but it moved a lot of snow and it owes me nothing.
I will wait to see if my new Honda comes in this fall because if not then I will have to use the Bolen's for one more year, then I will put it out at the end of the driveway with a "Free" sign on it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

It can be saved. It can be saved...


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes I can be saved. Some TLC does wonders. The belts are probably slipping. They could be tightened up and that usually does the trick. 

Here is an hour meter/tachometer that you can install to get the rpms.








Runleader Digital Hour Meter Tachometer, Maintenance Reminder, User Shutdown, Use for ZTR Lawn Mower Tractor Generator Marine Outboard ATV Motor Snowmobile and Gas Powered Equipment : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Runleader Digital Hour Meter Tachometer, Maintenance Reminder, User Shutdown, Use for ZTR Lawn Mower Tractor Generator Marine Outboard ATV Motor Snowmobile and Gas Powered Equipment : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

KJSeller said:


> Yes I can be saved. Some TLC does wonders. The belts are probably slipping. They could be tightened up and that usually does the trick.
> 
> Here is an hour meter/tachometer that you can install to get the rpms.
> 
> ...


Hey that is amazing. I just happened to get the exact same meter just the other day.
I was saving it for my snow blower that I should get this fall, but now I am thinking to install it on my new lawn mower and get a second one for the blower.
Thanks for the suggestion. As a beginner in all this I am glad that I'm on the same page as the more experienced people.
.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Pauljp said:


> Exactly my thinking. Even though it is a smaller machine than my old Bolen's, with the tracks, the shiny slick surfaces sprayed with Fluid Film, and the adjustable height it may now just crawl through the EOD (End of Driveway) so I may not even need to do the mod. But if I do, then at least I will be ready.


If you have a sizeable gap between impeller and housing you need it.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Pauljp said:


> Hey that is amazing. I just happened to get the exact same meter just the other day.
> I was saving it for my snow blower that I should get this fall, but now I am thinking to install it on my new lawn mower and get a second one for the blower.
> Thanks for the suggestion. As a beginner in all this I am glad that I'm on the same page as the more experienced people.
> .
> View attachment 192728


You can remove it and install it on the new blower once you get it. Just don't cut the wire shorter for now.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yep. Just use it to get the rpms. Hand held if you want. Confirm. Pic of belts and such.


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

For rubber material, search for "cloth-inserted SBR sheet" or similar. Rubber-Cal is one manufacturer. $20 or so shipped, for enough to do several.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

EntropyKnower said:


> For rubber material, search for "cloth-inserted SBR sheet" or similar. Rubber-Cal is one manufacturer. $20 or so shipped, for enough to do several.


Thank you for posting. This looks like another great material to use.
I really wish I lived in the States as things are just so much easier and cheaper to get. I don't know why here in Canada things are so much more difficult or unable to find.
Here is a picture of SBR available to us on the Canadian Amazon site and most still have to pay for shipping.
.







.
Thanks again for bringing this material to my attention.


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

Pauljp said:


> Thank you for posting. This looks like another great material to use.
> I really wish I lived in the States as things are just so much easier and cheaper to get. I don't know why here in Canada things are so much more difficult or unable to find.


YW. Don't give up on the old horse. Or Canada either.


----------

